# JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2008)

_*UPDATE Sept 24, 2008: * The new JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST "slim tube" version has now been reviewed.

*UPDATE June 27, 2008:* My new Jet-II PRO review is now up. In that review, I directly compare the new PRO build to the original Jet-II IBS shown here._

_*REVIEWER’S NOTE:* This is a three-part review. The first part is a build and runtime overview of the new JetBeam Jet-II with “infinite brightness system” (IBS) circuit. The second part is a comparison to other similar single CR123A/RCR lights. The third part is a direct comparison to 18650-only Jet-III IBS. The Jet-II IBS was provided free of charge by JetBeam for review, and the Jet-III IBS was purchased from bugoutgearusa.com. _

*PART I: Jet-II IBS Build/Runtime Comparison*

*Specification: (according to the Manufacturer)*
Model: JET-II I.B.S.
LED: CREE 7090 XR-E (Q5 bin)
Max Output: 225 Lumen (Torch Lumen)
Reflector: OP aluminum reflector
Lens: Sapphire crystal
Material: T6061 T6 aircraft aluminum alloy
Finish: HA (Type III hard anodized)
Battery: one CR123 battery or any other batteries of the same size
Input voltage: 0.7-4.2V
Switch: Reverse clicky
Waterproof: Accord to IPX-8 standard
Dimension: Bezel diameter 32mm, Tail diameter 21mm, Overall length 96mm
Weight: 50g







Although my Jet-I MK IBS was an engineering sample with no accessories, this Jet-II is a full shipping version with all package accessories. Like my Jet-I PRO, the light comes in a thin cardboard box with foam inserts and magnet to keep it closed. Unlike my Jet-I PRO, this packaged arrived intact in the mail since it was packaged in a regular cardboard box before being stuffed in a bubble envelope.  

Inside, you’ll see it comes with warranty card, manual, wrist lanyard, and spare parts (o-rings, tailcap cover) – and of course, the light. Quality of the lanyard seems decent.






As you can see, exterior styling is very nice. Light comes in a dark slate grey HA finish, similar to their earlier models. Lettering is ok, although not quite as sharp and clear as some other makers. Like most JetBeam lights (except the MK series), the light has knurling along most exposed surfaces to help with grip. Knurling is not overly aggressive, but it is slightly more raised than most Chinese-made lights. The smooth head has indentations to improve grip. There's also a shiny non-anodized "focus ring" located below the head (scroll down for a discussion).






The Jet-II has a wider and deeper reflector than most lights, making this a “pocket rocket” thrower like the LumaPower D-mini digital (see Part II of this review for a throw values and a comparison to the D-mini). This sample came with a textured “orange peel” reflector, to help reduce rings. Personally, I prefer smooth reflectors on thrower lights since the Cree rings don’t bother me in actual usage.

Like many new Chinese-made lights, my Jet-II samples uses the “silver” version of the Cree Q5 emitter (i.e. the area outside central die is silver in color, instead of the standard Cree yellow). These simply reflect different manufacturing plants, and is not generally significant. 






The light comes with single o-rings at both ends of the body tube. As you can see, screw threads are unfortunately not anodized, so tailcap lock-out is not possible. Screw threads are thicker than my Jet-I MK IBS, and have the same square design as the Jet-I PRO. Like the Jet-I PRO and other high-end JetBeam and EDGETAC lights, the non-anodized aluminium portions of the body has some sort of anti-oxidant coating that is brassy in color. 






As with all JetBeam lights these days, the tailcap switch retaining ring is made of plastic. This is a concern for some, although I haven’t experienced any problems as yet on any of my JetBeam lights.

The reverse clicky switch seems to be larger and more substantial than on the 1AA model lights. It also seems less “stiff” to me, but I suspect that’s partly because of the larger rounded tailcap boot in this case (see my Jet-I MK IBS review for a comparison, and a discussion of potential mods for that light). Unlike the Jet-I MK IBS, I had no trouble accessing the “hidden modes” with the quick 3-time flash in less than one second (see below for an explanation of the interface). A definite improvement! :thumbsup:






Early version JetBeam lights tended to have had fairly sharp edges around the tailcap lanyard attachment, but these have been smoothed out in modern models. As you can see, the included black tailcap boot bulges out a bit, so tailstanding is not possible. Personally, I’m willing to trade tailstanding for smoother cliky operation, and this light is certainly quite acceptable in my view.






As you can see, the head contact board has a spring on it, so flat-top RCR batteries can easily make contact. I don’t find the increased resistance due to this second spring to be a problem with any of my protected RCRs or primaries.






Like the Jet-I PRO, the head/reflector assembly unscrews from the emitter/pill, to allow you to easily access the emitter. As you can see, the emitter contacts are insulated from the aluminum reflector by a white plastic disc.

*UPDATE:*
Note that this design also allows you to selectively unscrew the head to de-focus the emitter in the reflector (i.e. make it more "floody"). The purpose of the shiny focus ring is to lock the head at the chosen focus (i.e. unscrew it to match the base of the head, and it locks in place preventing you from accidentally re-tightening the head against the body). Of course, this doesn’t really let you turn a thrower into a flood light, but execution on the Jet-II is better than other focusable lights I've seen. A slight defocus can also be very useful in helping deal with the infamous Cree rings. Some beamshots:

From left to right: maximum unfocused (just before you loose thread traction), to maximum focused














As you can see, the effect is halfway decent, if you don't mind the center "donut" effect at lower output levels. The pics above are just different exposures of max output, but it gives you a pretty a good idea of what different output levels look like at different levels of focus. :thumbsup:

*Digital control:* 

All JetBeam lights use PWM, to my knowledge. On this light, the frequency is high enough that I can’t detect it by eye or instrument, even at the lowest output settings. :thumbsup: 

*Interface:* 

The IBS circuit allows you to set three defined output states (A, B, C) through a continuously variable brightness mechanism similar to some Liteflux, EdgeTAC, and DBS lights. Interface is the same for all IBS models, and is as follows:

_Mode Switching_
Default settings for the three modes are: A is Default High, B is Default Low, and C is the warning signal/stobe. See my comparison data below for approximate estimates of the relative output levels. There is no memory mode - when switched on each time, the light enters mode A. Lightly press the tail cap button (i.e. quick flash), and the light will go from mode A -> B -> C in cycle. 

_Changing the Brightness Level_
To access the IBS cycle in any of the 3 modes, lightly press the tail cap button three or more times within one second in the mode you want to change. Now in “Brightness Setting” mode, the output will ramp in brightness from Min (5%) to Max (100%) gradually. Once it reaches Max, the light then starts over at Min and repeats the process. A complete cycle is supposed to take about 8 seconds according to the manual, but I’ve found that my engineering sample takes about twice that long (see Ramp graph below). During this process, the light flickers once at Min (5%), twice at 50% output; and three times at Max (100%). Simply turn off the light to select the output level you want, and leave it off for at least ~2 secs. It will then retain this setting the next time you turn the light back on.

_Special Functions Mode_
After entering the Brightness Setting mode of the Hidden Menu, lightly press the tail cap button once, and the light enters the Special Functions mode - which goes from 1HZ to 15HZ strobe, warning signal, standby signal, 100% SOS and 5% SOS. Again, if you want to select any of these functions, just turn off the light, wait 2 secs, and it will be set for the next time you turn on.

_Reset Function_
From the Special Functions mode, lightly press the tail cap button once and the light enters Reset mode. Turn the light off, wait 2 secs, and when it comes back on you will be in the factory set default A, B, C settings (i.e. A: Default High brightness; B: Default Low brightness; C: Warning Signal). 

I find this interface works pretty well, especially with this improved clicky compared to my Jet-I MK IBS. 

*For comparison beamshots and a summary of throw and overall output, please scroll down to Part II of this review.*

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1m using a light meter. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the lowest (5%) setting.

*Variable Output Ramping*

Below is a graph comparing ramping outputs on both RCR and Surefire primary CR123A batteries. Also included is the Jet-I MK IBS on 14500 for comparison. As you can see, the over ramping pattern is very similar, although my Jet-II seems to be a second or two faster to run through the ramp compared to the Jet-I MK. I haven’t marked the graphs, but the light flashes to indicate 5%, 50%, and 100%. 






Note the graph above is presented as % max output. Unlike the Jet-I MK, there is not a great difference between Li-ion and primary batteries with the Jet-II. This is important, since the IBS circuit sets the “50%” output level according to Li-ion output. So while not a big deal when compared to primaries in the Jet-II, this meant that ‘50%” was actually closer to ~90% on standard NiMH/alkaline on the Jet-I MK IBS. See my runtimes below for a discussion of relative efficiency issues on medium modes.

*Runtimes:*





















*Preliminary Output/runtime observations:*


The maximum output on RCR is very high, ~85 relative units on my scale - but that is likely an underestimate since my lightbox doesn’t handle heavy throwers well. I would say max output is the same as the Jet-I MK IBS on 14500.
Output/efficiency on RCR is very good, comparable to the Jet-I MK IBS on 14500.
Output/efficiency on CR123A is similarly good, with no signs of the med-hi efficiency problems of the IBS circuit on NiMH/alkaline (see my Jet-I MK IBS review for a comparison). :thumbsup: 
Output on CR123A is fairly close to RCR
Low output is nice and low – lower than you would typically find on a CR123A/RCR light
For a runtime comparison of different RCR batteries on Default Hi and 100%, see post #2 below

*PART II: Jet-II IBS Comparison Beamshots/Runtimes*






For this part of the review, I am going to compare the JB Jet-II IBS (Q5) to two other pocket throwers, the LumaPower D-mini digital (Q2) and Jet-I PRO (R2). I don't believe it's appropriate to directly compare to less throwy lights, since I know my home-made milk carton lightbox underestimates output on these throwers to some degree.

*Comparison Beamshots*

All lights are on max/100% on AW protected RCR ir 14500, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. All lights focused for maximum throw.

















As you can see, the Jet-III IBS has the best throw and greatest overall output of all the lights shown (it’s even more noticeable in real life). Tint is white, but with a distinct "pinkish" tint to my eye. Definitely slightly cooler than my relatively warm Dmini-D. I will try to do some longer distance beamshots and add to post #2 below, when available. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






*Ceiling Bounce Output:* (on RCR/14500 on max/100%)
Jet-II IBS (Q5): 9.4 lux
Dmini-D (Q2): 5.6 lux
Jet-I PRO (R2) 5.4 lux

As you can see, the Jet-II IBS out-throws the Dmini-D on both RCR and CR123A. It’s true my Dmini-D is just a Q2, but it does have a smooth reflector. In contrast, the Jet-II is presumably hampered by its OP reflector, so this result is quite impressive. oo: 

In terms of overall output, I would say the ceiling bounce test is the most accurate. My lightbox tends to underestimate the output of really strong throwers like the Jet-II and Dmini-D (less so for the Jet-I PRO). As you can see above, ceiling bounce on the Jet-II is considerably brighter than the other lights, and fairly close to my Jet-I MK IBS result of 9.8.

*Weight:* (without battery)

Jet-II: 58.3g
D-miniD: 90.0g
Jet-I PRO: 56.6g

Although slightly heavier than the JetBeam published specs, you can see the Jet-II is still quite light for its size. I find it very well balanced and comfortable in the hand, and is not as all "top-heavy".

*Runtimes:* 















_
*Note:* *You can't directly compare the Jet-I PRO's output levels in the graphs above.* First off, my AW protected black-label 14500s typically have at least ~10% or greater capacity than AW protected black-label RCRs. Secondly, my milk carton lightbox doesn't handle heavy throwers well, so the DminiD/Jet-II receive lower output ratings than my Jet-I PRO for equivalent output. As you can tell by the ceiling bounce results, the D-miniD on RCR actually has slightly more initial output than the Jet-I PRO on 14500, but my lightbox shows an almost 20% advantage to the Jet-I PRO. So, it seems the max output of the Jet-I Pro is actually closer to ~50% output of the Jet-II. On the basis of these two factors, you should therefore slightly discount all the Jet-I PRO output and runtime values in the graphs above. _

*Preliminary Output/runtime observations:*


No doubt about it, the Jet-II IBS is best throwing single-cell flashlight in my collection right now. :kiss:
Given the incredibly high output on max, it is not recommend you run the light this way for any extended period of time.
Output/runtime efficiency on RCR seems as good (on med-hi) or better (on low) as the Dmini-D, once you take into account that the Dmini-D is only a Q2. Although the Dmini-D has a good selection of output levels, the Jet-II IBS has the advantage of the continuously variable output range. 
Although the Jet-I PRO seems more efficient on Hi on 14500, this is likely an artifact of my milk carton lightbox and the increased capacity of my 14500 cells (see the note above for an explanation). 

*Preliminary discussion:*

Despite its smaller and textured reflector, the Jet-II clearly out-throws my Dmini-D. oo: As I pointed out in my Dmini-D review, although the Dmini-D has a good selection of output levels, it is fixed at a Hi-Med-Lo sequence with no memory mode. In contrast, the 3 set-able states of the Jet-II allows you to choose your output states and sequence. 

Although I didn’t include it in this review, the Jet-II clearly has a couple of advantages over the Jet-I MK IBS, which uses the same circuit. Most notably, the Li-ion/lithium primary battery configuration of the Jet-II seems to be the best power source for the new JetBeam IBS circuit. My Jet-I MK IBS suffers from loss of efficiency on lower-voltage standard batteries in the Med-Hi range (acknowledged by JetBeam). But there is no evidence of loss of efficiency on primary CR123A in this configuration. :thumbsup:

The Jet-II also has a more substantial reverse clicky that is much easier to activate or flash than my Jet-I MK IBS. This is not a minor point, given the difficulty that I (and others) have had in reliably switching modes or entering the hidden modes of the Jet-I MK IBS. Of course, the Dmini-D has a forward clicky.

The ability to selectively unscrew the head/reflector assembly of the Jet-II allows you to fine-tune or adjust the beam pattern to help reduce Cree rings in the beam. Note that this same ability is also found on Jet-I PRO, but not the Jet-I MK.

More neutral points are the knurling and styling – but I personally prefer the extra grip of the Jet-II over the Jet-I MK. 

The downsides to the Jet-II are that the tailcap threads are not anodized - so no tailcap lock-out possible (a feature both the Dmini-D and Jet-I MK possess, but the Jet-I PRO doesn’t). Also, because the clicky projects more, the light can’t tailstand like the Jet-I MK. But I personally consider that later point an acceptable trade-off for easier activation. And of course, the Jet-I MK IBS has a more generally usable beam, with a wider overall spillbeam with and less dedicated throw. However, the Jet-II IBS has a brighter spill area along with massive throw for its size.

As you can tell, I’m very impressed with the new model Jet-II. The IBS circuit seems ideally suited to high-power Li-ion/primary lithium batteries. Sorry little Dmini-D, but the time has come for you to give up your place in my travel bag. :candle: I only wish the Jet-II had anodized threads for tailcap lock-out.

*For those looking for the brightest “pocket rocket” single CR123A/Li-ion thrower, the Jet-II IBS seems to be it!* :twothumbs

But performance on standard batteries is good enough to convince me that it’s also worth upgrading my Jet-I PRO to an IBS circuit once a replacement module is available. That should help us sort out the issue of relative runtime efficiency on AA-size batteries, since I will have both versions to directly compare. And max output on 14500 with an IBS circuit is likely to be almost twice as bright as the current Jet-I PRO circuit.

For a runtime comparison of different RCR batteries on Default Hi and 100%, please see post #2 below.

----------------------------

*Jet-III IBS Comparison*

I’ve been so impressed with the Jet-II IBS, I thought I’d pick up a Jet-III IBS to compare. 

Comparison shot, from left to right: new-style AW protected 18650, Jet-II IBS, Jet-III IBS, Regal WT-1, CPF multi-level (aka VB-16)






The Jet-III is a 18650-sized light that uses the same IBS circuit. Note that since the circuit is designed only for single cell operation, higher-voltage double battery combinations (e.g. 2xCR123A, 2xRCR) are NOT possible. It is probably the smallest 18650-size light I’ve come across.






As you can see, the packaging of the Jet-III is not appreciably different from the Jet II, with wrist lanyard, extra o-rings and tailcap button, warranty card and manual included in the soft cardboard box.






Notice that the head of the Jet-III (on the left) actually seems to use the exact same reflector setup as the Jet-II (on the right). This suggests that throw and output of the Jet-III on 18650 will be exactly the same as the Jet-II on RCR, but with much longer runtime (scroll down to see!). My Jet-III came with an orange o-ring between the lens and bezel.






Unlike the Jet-II, the head of the Jet-III is not focusable, and I don’t see any easy way to access the emitter except by removing the lens/bezel/reflector (which I haven’t tried yet). Like the Jet-II, there’s a spring on the positive contact plate in the head.






Construction of the Jet-III is very study, as you can probably guess from the weight (107.2g for the Jet-III vs 58.3g for the Jet-II). Body tube aluminum seems to be almost a full 1mm thicker than the Jet-II in the center mass, and about 0.3mm thicker at the threads. All my AW protected 18650s and my one Tenergy protected 18650 fit in the light (although the Tenergy is bit snug). The Jet-III feels very solid and well-balanced in the hand. 






Like the Jet-II, the threads are thickly cut and square, which should help prevent cross-threading. There’s also a good number of threads on the Jet-III. Unlike the Jet-II, the tailcap threads are anodized, so tailcap battery lockout is now possible. 






One welcome addition that the Jet-II lacks is a removable clip. :thumbsup: Clip feels pretty sturdy, but protrudes over a section of the light with significant knurling, which could end up being hard on fabrics. The Jet-III also comes with a removable lanyard attachment ring (made of metal).






Although it looks like the light should tailstand, the clicky switch actually protrudes a little too much to make this possible. Switch design seems pretty much identical to the Jet II, which is easier to activate than the Jet-I MK IBS.

UI is exactly the same as the Jet-II IBS or Jet-I MK IBS – all three lights use the same IBS circuit.

Haven’t done beamshots because there really is no difference between the Jet-II/Jet-III beam profiles! My Jet-III emitter is perfectly centered. Tint is very white on the Jet-III (my Jet-II has a very slight pinkish tint).

*Throw:*

*Output and throw of the Jet-III on 18650 are virtually identical to my Jet-II on RCR – there’s absolutely no significant output/throw difference between the lights.* You can refer to my Jet-II throw summary able in part II of this review for more info.

If you would like to compare the Jet-III to other thrower lights, I will be updating my Thrower review with the Jet-III within the next few days.

*Runtimes:*






I’ve only done a couple of higher output levels to showcase the capacity difference of the 18650 and RCR formats. I think the results speak for themselves – as you would expect, you get at least three times the runtime with 18650 … 

_*Bottom line: *_

If you are looking for the output characteristics of the Jet II in the much longer running 18650 format, with a sturdier build, removable clip, and anodized tailcap threads, the Jet-III is your light. 
If you don’t care about those features and would like to keep the small size, ability to run primaries or RCR, and beam focusability, then go for the Jet-II. 
Throw, output, UI and clicky feel is exactly the same between the lights.
Enjoy!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

*UPDATE 5/12/08: RCR BATTERY RUNTIME COMPARISONS*

Based on the thread discussion of relative RCR battery runtimes, I’ve done a detailed comparison below of a sample of my different RCRs on the Default Hi setting of the Jet-II IBS. 

All batteries were purchased from Lighthound, or directly from AW (all AW batteries are protected). Each battery is identified by its purchase date (MM/YY), and relative order in my collection (e.g. A, B, C, etc.).






First off, note the extended runtime of my unprotected Ultrafire blue-label RCR (“880mAh”). Since the Jet-II does not have a low voltage protection feature (confirmed with JB), *I do not recommend running unprotected cells in this light!* For the test above, I stopped the run at the point at which it was just beginning to fall out of regulation. Initial resting voltage was 4.2V hot off the charger, and ~3.2V at the time the run was manually stopped (although resting voltage recovers immediately after a load is removed, so it was likely a bit lower before I got it into my DMM setup). You risk damaging your cells if they drop below ~3V, so you would be in trouble if you let the run proceed any longer than I did above.

Secondly, note the poor runtime performance of my blue-label AW protected cells. About one year ago, I compared my blue-label and black-label AW in a Fenix P2D on Hi and observed identical runtimes. Because of these results, I have retested the same batteries in the P2D, and it is clear that *my blue-labels have lost ~35-40% of their initial storage capacity.* My black-label AW runtimes are virtually unchanged from their original purchase date capacity (despite moderate use over the past year). One of the blue-labels has also recently developed a strange problem with immediate shut-off on high drain modes (e.g. 100%). Needless to say, these blue cells are going into the recycling bin …

For 100% comparison below, I haven’t tested the unprotected Ultrafire or the blue-label AWs yet, but I have added a few other black-label AWs.






As you can see, there’s relatively little variation in runtime or output between the various protected cells at 100% (note the time scale is different between the graphs). All batteries gave between 19-21 mins of runtime on max. I'm not sure if the lower output variation among different batteries on this 100% run is significant, or just an artifact of my lightbox (there is some flattening off at higher intensities in my lightbox, especially with strong throwers like the Jet-II).


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Great job with the review.


----------



## Centropolis (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks for the great review again!

I am still trying to pick which JetBeam to get. I really want one that works great with lithium rechargables. I hope this one is it! I've a few lights recently to fund my next few purchases. And one JetBeam is on the radar but which one is still undecided for me. The extra runtime on the Jet-III Pro is appealing but if I am out of charged 18650....then I am screwed!


----------



## Nake (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks for the review. I would like to add that mine came with, what appears to be a WG tint, when I compare it to three other WG emittered lights I have.


----------



## werdnawee (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks for the great review Selfbuilt!!!

I have been waiting for this review and it's Excellent as always.

I was stuck between a D-mini and Jet-II but if you're now going to carry the Jet-II, I'm convinced.

Do you have a D-mini Q5 for comparison with the Jet-II??

Am now looking for a seller and then


----------



## Tubor (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks for the 1st class review!! REALLY glad they sorted the med-high inefficiency problems out!!! 

Does the Jet II focus at all and if so can we have a beam shot of it in maximum flood mode please?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



Nake said:


> Thanks for the review. I would like to add that mine came with, what appears to be a WG tint, when I compare it to three other WG emittered lights I have.


Interesting. Both my IBS models have a definite "pinkish" tint to my eye, which would take us in the other direction of binning structure. My Jet-I PRO (R2) was slightly warm in comparison. 



Tubor said:


> Thanks for the 1st class review!! REALLY glad they sorted the med-high inefficiency problems out!!! Does the Jet II focus at all and if so can we have a beam shot of it in maximum flood mode please?


I don't think they've sorted out the med-high efficiency issues with the IBS circuit - it's just that it only appears on lower voltage NiMH/alkalines. This why I think Li-ion/lithium primaries solutions are the best for the existing circuit. Of course, that shouldn't preclude them from working on the standard battery issue ... 

I'll see what I can do about an additional beamshot, but I have to warn you it won't be a very pronounced difference.



werdnawee said:


> I was stuck between a D-mini and Jet-II but if you're now going to carry the Jet-II, I'm convinced. Do you have a D-mini Q5 for comparison with the Jet-II??


Afraid I don't have a Q5 D-mini, and I haven't bothered to mod my Q2. The D-mini is a great light, but the lack of a memory mode and the Hi-Med-Lo sequence always annoyed me somewhat. I like the Jet-II because I can set my sequence of A-B-C where I want.

Note by the way that the Jet-II also has a brighter spill than the D-mini. This is consistent with the fact that it puts out greater output overall, but its throw capabilities are slightly impaired by the smaller OP reflector. It still throws further than the D-mini, but not as far as it could with a smooth and slightly larger reflector.


----------



## stormedc (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

I was wondering if you had a choice between the Fenix p3d q5 or the Jet-II, which one would you get? I can only buy one flashlight right now. I know that they are two different lights but any input is great. Thank you


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

You stated in your review that the High mode always comes on first. Since each mode is programmable is there any reason you can't program the High mode to be your lowest level, and your lowest level, your High. In that way, your defined low would come on first?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



stormedc said:


> I was wondering if you had a choice between the Fenix p3d q5 or the Jet-II, which one would you get? I can only buy one flashlight right now. I know that they are two different lights but any input is great. Thank you


Wow, tough to compare. Depends on what you need it for. I would recommend the Jet-II if you felt you needed a small dedicated thrower light, or one with a really low low mode. If runtime and wider beam matter to you, the P3D-Q5 is a great all-purpose 2-cell light in as small a form factor as I can imagine. I only wish the P3D could take single cell Li-ions properly (e.g. my 14670 triggers the low voltage flash).



BabyDoc said:


> You stated in your review that the High mode always comes on first. Since each mode is programmable is there any reason you can't program the High mode to be your lowest level, and your lowest level, your High. In that way, your defined low would come on first?


No, it's "A" that always comes on first with the Jet-II. It's the D-mini digital that always comes on in Hi first, no option there.

And as you pointed out, you can set the Jet-II "A" to be a lower output state. In fact, my preferred arrangement for this light is probably something like ~33%, ~66%, and 100% A-B-C. For the more general purpose Jet-I MK IBS, my preferred settings are ~5%, ~60%, and 100%, in that order.

But that's the strength of the 3-state continuously variable system - we all get to program the light for our preferred way of working with it.


----------



## stormedc (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thank you, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## werdnawee (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks again Selfbuilt. :thumbsup:

A Jet-II IBS is on the way!!!! (and another NDI :naughty


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Nice review. Could you comment on the balance and feel of the light? With the larger bezel relative to the battery compartment, does the light feel front heavy? Would the larger bezel make this less comfortable carrying as an EDC in a side pants pocket?


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

ceiling bounce test would be nice


----------



## gunga (May 1, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

HI Selfbuilt, I forget, but do you do any cooling when you do your run time tests? Do you use a fan or anything?


BTW, your review, outstanding as usual. This is quite a resource for CPF!

:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



BabyDoc said:


> Nice review. Could you comment on the balance and feel of the light? With the larger bezel relative to the battery compartment, does the light feel front heavy? Would the larger bezel make this less comfortable carrying as an EDC in a side pants pocket?


I've updated the main review with weight of all three lights. Personally, I find the Jet-II quite light and comfortable in the hand, not at all top-heavy. I'm not sure how comfortable it would be for pants pocket carry, though. Probably fine for cargo-pant style side pockets, but a tight fit in main front or back pockets.

Frankly, I would have liked a clip option for the light, or a form-fitting holster.



gunga said:


> HI Selfbuilt, I forget, but do you do any cooling when you do your run time tests? Do you use a fan or anything?


Yes, just added that point to the review methodology section. Almost all of my runtimes are done under cooling, since I don't believe it's representative of actual use to have lights on in a prolonged fashion in isolation (i.e. in real life, these lights would all be held in hand, and not for such extended periods).

The exception is low modes, which may be used in tailstanding lights for long periods without attention or cooling. I typically do really low modes (i.e. >24hrs runtime) without cooling.



dhouseng said:


> ceiling bounce test would be nice


Done. RCR ceiling bounce added to the review. 

Jet-II IBS (Q5): 9.4 lux
Dmini-D (Q2): 5.6 lux
Jet-I PRO (R2) 5.4 lux

As you can see above, ceiling bounce on the Jet-II is considerably brighter than the other lights, and fairly close to my Jet-I MK IBS result of 9.8.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Just updated the main post with some revised comments around comparing the Jet-I PRO (on 14500) to the Jet-II/Dmini-D (on RCR).

It turns out that the storage capacity of my AW black label 14500s and RCRs is pretty close - but the 14500s typically have a good 10% or more advantage over the RCRs (i.e. comparing to the IBS circuit on the Jet-I MK IBS, and a few other tests). But I believe the discrepancy of the slightly higher results on the Jet-I PRO is due mainly to my lightbox underestimating the output of the more throwy Jet-II/Dmini-D.

As for my comments in other threads about the seemingly lower capacity of my blue vs black-label AW RCRs, I realize now that my blue-label AW RCRs have begun to fail. One of them has just developed a problem whereby it immediately triggers the protection circuit and shuts down when run in high drain settings like 100% on these new lights (but is ok at lower output settings, oddly enough). The other is showing about only half the capacity it previously did on high-drain runs (e.g. P2D tests). I'm afraid it's time to officially retire my older blue-labels. Note that I'm having no problems with any of my black-label protected AWs or my one protected Ultrafire - runtimes are consistent and as expected.


----------



## LGCubana (May 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

I almost hit the  button, last night. But I'm going to hold out for an R2 version.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Nice review Selfbuilt. I enjoyed it.

Bill


----------



## selfbuilt (May 7, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

FYI, I've just updated my Jet-I MK IBS review with results and comparison to the shipping version of that light.

No real change to runtimes, but you'll note it's using the larger tailcap spring found in the Jet-II here (increasing pressure on the battery in that light).

:wave:


----------



## importculture (May 7, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Exellent review. I really appreciate all the information especially since I carry 2 of these daily and is now my favorite light. Surprisingly I no longer find myself awaiting my UA2's as much. This light is amazing, from the fully adjustable brightness n strobe UI to the full thrower to full flood adjustment. All I can say is amazing. I find myself taking the head completely off sometimes and using my jet instead of my h50. I do wish they had put in a proper clip and lockout function though. Also since the head is completely removable I wish they had made it able to tailstand. I would suggest picking one up if you have the means to do so. Truly enjoying this light.

Also thanks for the tip on the adjustable beam. I had no idea it was focusable until you mentioned it. The instruction book had no mention of it's adjustability.


----------



## JediNight (May 8, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Thanks for the GREAT review.....
I was debating wether to pull the trigger on this one, but
your review swayed me. I just placed my order for one:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 8, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



importculture said:


> Also thanks for the tip on the adjustable beam. I had no idea it was focusable until you mentioned it. The instruction book had no mention of it's adjustability.



I've just updated the main thread a few more comments on that feature. I forgot to mention that the shiny ring is used to lock the slightly unscrewed head it place. It's actually a pretty good design. I've also updated the main thread with beamshots:

From left to right: maximum unfocused (just before you loose thread traction), to maximum focused















As you can see, the effect is halfway decent, if you don't mind the center "donut" effect at lower output levels. The pics above are just different exposures of max output, but it gives you a pretty a good idea of what different output levels look like at different levels of focus. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (May 8, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



selfbuilt said:


> But performance on standard batteries is good enough to convince me that it’s also worth upgrading my Jet-I PRO to an IBS circuit once a replacement module is available. That should help us sort out the issue of relative runtime efficiency on AA-size batteries, since I will have both versions to directly compare. And max output on 14500 with an IBS circuit is likely to be almost twice as bright as the current Jet-I PRO circuit.



Will modules be available from somewhere.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



fluke said:


> Will modules be available from somewhere.


JetBeam has said in the manufacturer's thread that they plan to make IBS modules available for the exisiting Jet-I PROs, but no further word on a timeline has been given.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

Just updated the main post with some additional low runtime results on primary. The light continues to perform very well.



importculture said:


> Surprisingly I no longer find myself awaiting my UA2's as much. This light is amazing, from the fully adjustable brightness n strobe UI to the full thrower to full flood adjustment.


I know what you mean - this light is rapidly becoming one of my favourites. Its versatility and small size is very impressive. It definitely helps while waiting for the Optimus ...

FYI, I've ordered a AA body tube for the Jet-II from bugoutgearusa, so I'll update this thread with my experiences when it arrives.


----------



## JeffN (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*

This is a great light. Mine arrived yesterday, and after comparing it to the lights I normally EDC (HDS, Milky-mod HDS, Novatac, FM Scorpion, LionCub, etc.) it is now my "go-to" light. Ordered two more this morning for gifts.



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I've ordered a AA body tube for the Jet-II from bugoutgearusa, so I'll update this thread with my experiences when it arrives.


 
The BOG listing says this tube "***WILL NOT FIT THE NEW IBS JET II***". :thinking:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - with RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc.*



JeffN said:


> The BOG listing says this tube "***WILL NOT FIT THE NEW IBS JET II***". :thinking:


Well, that's a problem!  I had ordered it a week ago, and don't recall seeing the warning on the site at that time. 

Oh well, so much for that idea - I guess I will be able to confirm it doesn't fit, before I return it! At least it didn't really cost me anything for shipping, since I added to a larger order placed at the time.


----------



## werdnawee (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Hi Selfbuilt,

Good job on the de-focusing shots.

It's a pity Jetbeam didn't make the ability to focus/de-focus an actual feature. (so that there would be a stop point to the de-focusing instead of the head coming off)

That would have made it a even more handier light.

Can't wait till mine arrives to test it out. :twothumbs


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

FYI...

The AA tube will not fit the new batch of Jet II's due to a change in threading. We were unaware of this change until just a couple of weeks ago. We've tried to notify everyone about this change. We may have missed a few orders, but will gladly refund anyone who has problems with them. Just contact us via PM or email. Since this is the last of the Jet II, we have been told that there will most likely not be any more AA tubes for this model.

Regards,
Flavio
BugOutGearUSA.com
JETBeam US Distributor


----------



## selfbuilt (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



BugOutGear_USA said:


> The AA tube will not fit the new batch of Jet II's due to a change in threading. We were unaware of this change until just a couple of weeks ago. We've tried to notify everyone about this change. We may have missed a few orders, but will gladly refund anyone who has problems with them. Just contact us via PM or email. Since this is the last of the Jet II, we have been told that there will most likely not be any more AA tubes for this model.


Hi Flavio,

Thanks for update - I should have guessed as much with the new square-cut threads JetBeam has started using. No worries in my case - I'll follow up by e-mail and arrange to return the 1AA tube once it arrives. Thanks!

EDIT: Wow, that was fast - Flavio just took care of everything by e-mail. Appreciate the excellent customer service! :thumbsup:


----------



## Connor (May 9, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Heya *@*,

just got my Jet II today. 2 of them actually, 1 is for a friend.
Had only very little time to play with it but I was shining it out the windows after dark for a few. _Very_ impressive throw! :wow:

-Connor


----------



## coors (May 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Thanks for the time and effort that went into this review. It really seems to cover everything that a potential buyer would want to know. I've a couple questions. 1) Is there a smooth reflector available for this light? 2) Would an R2 emitter really make this light any better?

coors


----------



## JeffN (May 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Check BOG's site -- they list a smooth reflector for $10.


----------



## rpelle22 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



coors said:


> I've a couple questions. 1) Is there a smooth reflector available for this light?
> 
> coors



I have purchased the smooth reflector (from BOG). Although it is of high quality, I wouldn't buy it again because (to my eyes) there is barely any difference in throw with the OP reflector that the light came with. It is also very difficult to swap, as the ring that retains the glass is made of plastic and the indentations are not very deep. Even with the right tool (snap ring pliers), I ended up scratching the plastic quite a bit. 

I think Jetbeam did a good job designing an OP reflector that smooths out the Cree rings just enough and still keeps almost all the throw.:twothumbs


----------



## coors (May 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Thanks, JeffN. Thanks to you too for your detailed experience with the smooth reflector, rpelle22. You have quickly convinced me not to bother with this reflector. 
Today I remembered something that I forgot to ask. Is it possible that Jetbeam will offer a longer "center section" for using 17670 batteries with this light? If no...is there someone that could be commissioned to make these? I know about the Jetbeam IIIPro IBS, but I like the compactness of the Jetbeam II IBS for EDC. On extended backpacking trips though I'd like to be able to use my 17670s...if possible...without having to spring for another expensive light. Also...I noticed that an eBay seller states that a holster comes with the Jetbeam II IBS that they are selling, but I see no mention of this on the Bugout site. Is this just an oversight?..or is that just an incentive on the part of the Chinese seller?

coors


----------



## selfbuilt (May 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



coors said:


> 1) Is there a smooth reflector available for this light? 2) Would an R2 emitter really make this light any better?


Yeah, I'm not going to bother with getting a smooth reflector - it throws pretty well stock. And an R2 would be expected to be a bit brighter, but so far my only 2 R2 lights (Jet-I PRO and DBS DI pill) are not any brighter because their respective circuits don't drive as hard as the JB IBS or DBS 1/2-SD. But frankly, I don't usually consider it worthwhile modding/waiting for just one output bin difference - the difference is usually pretty negligible. The Q5 certainly seems well matched with the IBS.

As for extension battery tubes, you would have to ask JB directly. It doesn't sound l like are planning any more AA tubes, for ex.


----------



## rpelle22 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



coors said:


> Thanks, JeffN. Thanks to you too for your detailed experience with the smooth reflector, rpelle22. You have quickly convinced me not to bother with this reflector.
> Today I remembered something that I forgot to ask. Is it possible that Jetbeam will offer a longer "center section" for using 17670 batteries with this light? If no...is there someone that could be commissioned to make these? I know about the Jetbeam IIIPro IBS, but I like the compactness of the Jetbeam II IBS for EDC. On extended backpacking trips though I'd like to be able to use my 17670s...if possible...without having to spring for another expensive light. Also...I noticed that an eBay seller states that a holster comes with the Jetbeam II IBS that they are selling, but I see no mention of this on the Bugout site. Is this just an oversight?..or is that just an incentive on the part of the Chinese seller?
> 
> coors



Coors,

I did ask Jetbeam if they were going to offer an extension tube for an 18650 battery and they said that they would not. The Jet I and Jet II IBS will be replaced by some other models in their upcoming pro line (such as the Jet III pro). I too would like to have a longer runtime, as with an RCR123 (900 mAh - battery station) it lasts for less than 20 minutes.

For the holster, I did get one from the Ebay seller I bought the light from. It is labeled "Ultrafire" thus it seems to be an incentive. It does fit the Jet II as long as the head points up.


----------



## Tubor (May 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Thanks for the de-focusing shots Selfbuilt! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

I really like the fact that this is a small but good thrower - sometimes the 1AA (Jet 1) form-factor just isn't that useful when there are street lights about and I think this will solve the problem, while being more useful indoors too! The head on the Jet II seems to throw better than the head on the Pro version of these lights. Hope they keep the head design on the Jet II Pro model.


----------



## Connor (May 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

I did a little runtime test with my 2 Jet-II IBS tonight and my runtimes significantly differed from what selfbuilt posted.

Both Jet-IIs were running on default "high", I used 2 unprotected (isn't danger thrilling? :devil MP 700mAh RCR123 cells (charged to 4.08 V) from AW.

One light was a bit brighter than the other (estimated 10-20%) over the complete runtime and also ran quite a bit hotter.

Runtime on the brighter light was 41 minutes, the other was going for 57 minutes.

I am not sure yet whether this is caused by different LED qualities or simply by the lights not having the same power level on factory "high" setting. I will repeat this test with switched batteries later.

-Connor


----------



## Citivolus (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



Connor said:


> One light was a bit brighter than the other (estimated 10-20%) over the complete runtime and also ran quite a bit hotter.
> 
> Runtime on the brighter light was 41 minutes, the other was going for 57 minutes.



Can you verify that it was running on factory defaults? It sounds to me like one was at 100%.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Connor (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



Citivolus said:


> Can you verify that it was running on factory defaults? It sounds to me like one was at 100%.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


 
I reset both lights before the test, so I am 100% sure they were running on "high".
To be absolute certain, I just changed mode A on both lights to 5%, verified they were actually set to 5% on A, did a reset and verified the reset again. 

I just started the 2nd runtime test with switched cells. Again, light #2 (41 min runtime in the 1st test) is running a little brighter and hotter to the touch than light #1 (57 min). Light #2 is also very slightly more purple than #1.

I'll post the results in an hour.

-Connor


----------



## Connor (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Results from runtime test #2 with switched batteries using unprotected MP 700mAh RCR123 cells @ 4.10 V. Time is measured until the light falls noticeably out of regulation (which happens really quickly (within ~30 seconds)):

Jet-II IBS #2: 45min (41min in test #1)
Jet-II IBS #1: 63min (57min in test #1)

Conclusion: Light #2 behaves exactly as advertised running for 45mins on a RCR123. Light #1 runs considerably longer but is also less bright for some reason. I will have to repeat this test at 100% brightness to come to a final conclusion which Jet-II is the "better" one.

Side note regarding the MP 700mAh cells: I didn't use them for about a year before this test, this may be the reason why they both show a longer runtime in test #2 after a full load cycle. There seems to be pratically no capacity difference between the two cells.

-Connor


----------



## Nake (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Doesn't sound like the converter specs are made close to each other. I have one that on 100% pulls 1.37A, the other one shows 1.97A (oh chi mamma!!!). That's measured at the tail with same 14500. Can't wait for the R4s to come out. 


edit; I didn't notice this thread is on Jet II, I was speaking of my two Jet I.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Both my Jet-I and Jet-II produce a "default Hi" that is somewhere around the low-mid 70% range of maximum output (depending on how you measure - I find ceiling bounce the most accurate). So for a n=2, that seems pretty consistent.

I'm thinking the issue is likely the cells. FYI, I've actually done a number of battery tests on the default Hi and 100% settings. For ex., I've tested 2 black-label AWs and one Ultrafire protected at default Hi and get 33, 37, and 33 mins respectively to protection circuit cut-off. On 100%, I've test all 4 of my black-label AW and one UF protected and get consistently 19-21 mins to cut-off.

I have one unprotected Ultrafire (blue-label) cell, so I've just started a run to see how it does. So far, initial output is entirely consistent with my AW or UF protected cells on default Hi. 

I'll keep you posted on the results, and post all my battery data a little later this afternoon.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Battery graphs have been added to post #2, but here's the gist of it:

All batteries were purchased from Lighthound, or directly from AW (all AW batteries are protected). Each battery is identified by its purchase date (MM/YY), and relative order in my collection (e.g. A, B, C, etc.).







First off, note the extended runtime of my unprotected Ultrafire blue-label RCR (“880mAh”). Since the Jet-II does not have a low voltage protection feature (confirmed with JB), *I do not recommend running unprotected cells in this light!* For the test above, I stopped the run at the point at which it was just beginning to fall out of regulation. Initial resting voltage was 4.2V hot off the charger, and ~3.2V at the time the run was manually stopped (although resting voltage recovers immediately after a load is removed, so it was likely a bit lower before I got it into my DMM setup). You risk damaging your cells if they drop below ~3V, so you would be in trouble if you let the run proceed any longer than I did above.

Secondly, note the poor runtime performance of my blue-label AW protected cells. About one year ago, I compared my blue-label and black-label AW in a Fenix P2D on Hi and observed identical runtimes. Because of these results, I have retested the same batteries in the P2D, and it is clear that *my blue-labels have lost ~35-40% of their initial storage capacity.* My black-label AW runtimes are virtually unchanged from their original purchase date capacity (despite moderate use over the past year). One of the blue-labels has also recently developed a strange problem with immediate shut-off on high drain modes (e.g. 100%). Needless to say, these blue cells are going into the recycling bin …

For 100% comparison below, I haven’t tested the unprotected Ultrafire or the blue-label AWs yet, but I have added a few other black-label AWs.






As you can see, there’s relatively little variation in runtime or output between the various protected cells at 100% (note the time scale is different between the graphs). All batteries gave between 19-21 mins of runtime on max. I'm not sure if the lower output variation among different batteries on this 100% run is significant, or just an artifact of my lightbox (there is some flattening off at higher intensities in my lightbox, especially with strong throwers like the Jet-II).


----------



## Connor (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

I can confirm selfbuilt's warning about using unprotected RCR123s. If you do this, switch the light off right when it drops out of regulation. Also check the voltage before you recharge the cells.

On my first runtimetest with the unprotected cells I left the light on for maybe 3 minutes after it dropped out of regulation. I took the cell out and measured a whopping 1.84 V! The cell was recovering at ~ 0.01 V per second and was stable at 3.14 V after about 30 minutes, so no harm done. *Just make sure to switch the light off right away after regulation ends when using unprotected cells.*

-Connor


----------



## Connor (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

Hello again ;-)

I did the last runtime test, same setup as before, same MP 700mAH unprotected cells (switched again to the same setup as in my 1st test), charged to 4.10 V.

Both lights set to 100% brightness this time. I held them in my hands for cooling during the whole test   but they never became uncomfortably hot .
Again, light #2 was running brighter and a little hotter over the complete time.

Light #2 dropped out of regulation after 31 minutes. I opened it quickly and measured the cell at 2.84 V ... no problems here.
Light #1 dropped out of regulation after 40 minutes. Cell at 2.65 V .. fine with me, too.

I really can't tell why there is such a large runtime discrepancy between the two lights. I think my test setup rules out any significant capacity differences between the two MP cells I used. My guess would be that the driver circuit in light #1 delivers less power to the LED for whatever reason - the difference in brightness is slight but noticeable. Perhaps someone who is more into electronics can chime in here.

Hopefully my runtime test was helpful for some of you. :grouphug:

Regards,

Connor


----------



## Kid9P (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

I received mine today and am very impressed with its output and brightness settings.

The only thing that disappoints me is that there is no way to have it turn on to the last level used. Bummer on such a cool little pocket cannon!


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



Connor said:


> I really can't tell why there is such a large runtime discrepancy between the two lights. I think my test setup rules out any significant capacity differences between the two MP cells I used. My guess would be that the driver circuit in light #1 delivers less power to the LED for whatever reason - the difference in brightness is slight but noticeable. Perhaps someone who is more into electronics can chime in here.


Certainly sounds like your light #1 is underperforming (switching the batteries is pretty conclusive). Based on runtimes, your light #2 sounds like it's performning properly.

I remember once receiving a Fenix P1 that had noticeably lower output than my others. It's runtime was also longer (but unfortunately I didn't keep the trace). But since I didn't want a lower level P1, I returned it for a replacement. 

I too would be curious for any electronic whizzes to chime in ...


----------



## Kid9P (May 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*

I finally got to play with it outside in the dark tonight, all I can say is.........:bow::rock::wow:


Throws better and is brighter than my Premium BOG Q5 drop in that is
housed in my Surefire G2 !!!

AMAZING for such a small light....WOW!!!


----------



## coors (May 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



rpelle22 said:


> Coors,
> 
> I did ask Jetbeam if they were going to offer an extension tube for an 18650 battery and they said that they would not. The Jet I and Jet II IBS will be replaced by some other models in their upcoming pro line (such as the Jet III pro). I too would like to have a longer runtime, as with an RCR123 (900 mAh - battery station) it lasts for less than 20 minutes.
> 
> For the holster, I did get one from the Ebay seller I bought the light from. It is labeled "Ultrafire" thus it seems to be an incentive. It does fit the Jet II as long as the head points up.


 
Thanks, rpelle22!
Too bad they won't offer the 18650 body for this light. I found some aluminum tubing in my scrap pile with the correct inner diameter for a protected 18650. I do wonder if it would be possible to find a machinest somewhere to make some bodies from this. I've never hired a machinest to do any kind of work before, so I've no idea how to go about it. I'd also like to get some good matching anodizing done to the bodies as well...if they ever actually get made, that is. I really wish that I had a mill/lathe and some machining skills, right about now.
Also, thanks for the info about eBay seller/holster. Did you buy from hkequipment? If yes...how did that transaction go?

coors


----------



## rpelle22 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS, etc. + FOCUS BEAMSHOTS!*



coors said:


> Thanks, rpelle22!
> Too bad they won't offer the 18650 body for this light. I found some aluminum tubing in my scrap pile with the correct inner diameter for a protected 18650. I do wonder if it would be possible to find a machinest somewhere to make some bodies from this. I've never hired a machinest to do any kind of work before, so I've no idea how to go about it. I'd also like to get some good matching anodizing done to the bodies as well...if they ever actually get made, that is. I really wish that I had a mill/lathe and some machining skills, right about now.
> Also, thanks for the info about eBay seller/holster. Did you buy from hkequipment? If yes...how did that transaction go?
> 
> coors



Yes I did buy from hkequipement. The light they sent me was defective, thus I had to return it. They were very understanding and they sent a replacement right away, but in all it was over a month of waiting because of overseas shipping. I also purchased a JetIII pro (from Scopeandlaser) and it throws a little bit farther than the JetII (but it has a smooth reflector). The good thing is that it takes 18650 batteries .

Richard


----------



## selfbuilt (May 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Just added a mini-review of the Jet-III PRO IBS to the end of the first post (since the throw/output is exactly the same as the Jet-II).






Enjoy!


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

WOW - look at the runtimes of the Jet III ! ~4 times longer at the same brightness. As Will Smith says in Independence Day "Whoa, I gotta get me one of these!"


----------



## phantom23 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

1:22h on max:thinking:. Your AW 18650 has decent capacity. Usually it barely touches 1:10h mark. But it means IBS pulls at least 1,7A from Li-Ion. Jetbeam claims 1,2A to the LED. 70% efficiency.:eeew::thumbsdow


----------



## selfbuilt (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



phantom23 said:


> 1:22h on max:thinking:. Your AW 18650 has decent capacity. Usually it barely touches 1:10h mark. But it means IBS pulls at least 1,7A from Li-Ion. Jetbeam claims 1,2A to the LED. 70% efficiency.


There are a few caveats here - I've noticed for example a bit more variability between different 18650 cells in high drain devices than my lower capacity 14500s and RCR. However, I suspect some that is due to variation in the cut-off voltage of the difference bays of my two TL-100 chargers (e.g. I've noticed voltage can range from ~4.12 to ~4.24 hot off the charger).

But yes, the Jet-III doesn't seem to be quite as efficient as my RaidFire Spear or DBS V2 (with DI pill) - both have slightly more output with slightly longer runtime (although the difference is pretty small). Of course, that's not surprising, since those are 18650-only lights, and the IBS is a multi-power circuit than can handle everything from Li-ion, primaries, even the lowly 1.2V NiMH in a fully regulated manner in all modes. That inevitably results in some loss of efficiency.


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I saw this on regional forum - 1,75A draw from battery. So it's less than 70%. Shame Jetbeam, you did it again.


----------



## I came to the light... (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks for the JET-III review! Most people are complaining about how inefficient the circuit is... but 1hr 20mn on a great max is enough for me  
Selfbuilt, do you have overall output data for the TK10, CL1H, or other lights comparable to the JET-III? The single-cell lights here aren't really a fair comparison...


----------



## Citivolus (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



phantom23 said:


> I saw this on regional forum - 1,75A draw from battery. So it's less than 70%. Shame Jetbeam, you did it again.




Why not measure instead of speculating?

I just measured 1.45A at 4.14V on a Jet-III Pro at 100%.

Your current numbers also assume that when a battery manufacturer claims 2200mAh, the battery is really 2200mAh. YMMV.

If we assume that the Cree XR-E 7090 is operating at 1.2A, the forward voltage would be about 3.90V. At 3.90V, 100% efficiency would be driving 1.54A. 1.20A drive would be 78.0% efficiency.

Boost/Buck converters have a fall off in efficiency at the low and high end of their ranges. It is the trade-off that is made to have versatility. Sure, you could improve efficiency by dropping the boost, but then you'd drop out of regulation below 3.9V. A separate boost only circuit would be required for Ni-MH. Prices would go up. Consider this: on a Jet-III Pro you'd only get 24 more minutes of run time if you could get 100% efficiency out of an AW P18650. Even at 90% efficiency, you'd only gain 13 minutes, but to get that kind of efficiency you'd need to drop either the boost or the buck, which is a critical component of a light that has a variable output level, unless you don't need a given brightness setting to be consistent throughout the battery discharge curve, or your load has a forward voltage that is either higher or lower than any conceivable output voltage from your power source.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## selfbuilt (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



I came to the light... said:


> Thanks for the JET-III review! Most people are complaining about how inefficient the circuit is... but 1hr 20mn on a great max is enough for me


Personally, I try to stay away from estimated current draws or efficiency calculations given all the unknowns and assumptions involved. And I know from experience that tailcap battery current draws can be inaccurate. Even on the 10A setting of my two DMMs, I've seen cases on some lights where the output has been affected, so I know I can't really trust the current readings. I'm afraid really determining what is going on inside a circuit (without making some significant assumptions) is beyond most of our capabilities. 

This is why I like to stick with consistent relative output measures and actual runtimes, which is what I imagine actually matters to most. You'll note that I quite deliberately refer to "_runtime_ efficiency" in all my reviews. 



> Selfbuilt, do you have overall output data for the TK10, CL1H, or other lights comparable to the JET-III? The single-cell lights here aren't really a fair comparison


Agreed, unfortunately I don't have either of those lights. I will be adding the Jet-III to my thrower review within the next few days (it has the Fenix T1 and Regal WT-1, among many others). The T1/WT1 were also compared in more detail here.

But note that the runtime graphs in those two reviews are all throw-adjusted, since that's the point of those comparisons. It is very hard to accurately measure overall output on these dedicated throwers. From subjective impression, I can tell you that the Jet-III seems a bit brighter than the T1-Q5, but definitely a bit less than the DBS V2 DI-R2 and Spear Q5 (which seem to be equivalent to each other). In that regard, the 1:22 runtime doesn't seem so bad (i.e. just slightly less than the Spear or DBS).

EDIT: Just attempted battery draw readings on the Jet-III, and I know its inaccurate - output was decreased by ~35% when my DMM completed the circuit. So no way I can tell.


----------



## phantom23 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Check your IBS settings or multimeter (thin wires=high resistance). Check this out. 1,86A by 'UnknownVT'. So we can assume that IBS pulls 1,7-1,85A from Li-Ion. 



Citivolus said:


> If we assume that the Cree XR-E 7090 is operating at 1.2A, the forward voltage would be about 3.90V. At 3.90V, 100% efficiency would be driving 1.54A. 1.20A drive would be 78.0% efficiency.



I don't understand. @1,2A and Vf 3,9V it should be 1,2A for 100% and 1,54A for 78% efficiency. Usually Vf of XR-E is 3,7V at 1,2A and IBS pulls at least 1,7A from freshly charged Li-Ion (4,1-4,2V). To give 4,44W it pulls 7,14W! 
Efficient driver you can find in Dereelight or RaidFire. 1,2A to emitter and only about 1,35A from battery.


----------



## Citivolus (May 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



phantom23 said:


> Check your IBS settings or multimeter (thin wires=high resistance). Check this out. 1,86A by 'UnknownVT'. So we can assume that IBS pulls 1,7-1,85A from Li-Ion.



While the Jet-I MK IBS uses the same driver, I don't think we can automatically assume that the LED is being driven at the same level as in the Jet-II or Jet-III. I can't assume anything, I prefer real numbers. I can't sit idly by while someone badmouths a good product. So, I'm back to back up my information with some facts.

On the issue of probe resistance, even if I had 2m of 16 gauge copper wire in my probes, this would give a resistance of around 0.024 ohms. Assuming a 4 volt load drawing 2A, the load has a resistance of 2 ohms. The total inline load would be 2.024 ohms, yielding 1.98A. The difference is trivial.

To confirm that my test probes were not biasing the results, I did two tests. I set up the Jet-III Pro at an arbitrary distance from my EA30 light meter. I measured the light output both using the stock switch in the Jet-III and using my multimeter inline. I had the following light readings:

Stock switch: 20.7Klux
Multimeter: 20.6Klux

Clearly the resistance of my meter was contributing a negligible amount over that of the stock switch and its contacts. That is a 0.5% difference, indicating my meter/probe resistance was aproximately 0.0143 Ohms greater than that of the stock switch/threads/spring. I think we can now move beyond the assumption that my meter was biasing the results.

I did do a further test of three Jet-III Pros all operating at 100%. The current readings were 1.42, 1.45, and 1.57 A. The third one must have had exceptionally clean threads in the head or something, to have a resistance of 0.28 ohms less than the other two. I'm assuming nothing here about current draw, as these are three very real data points from Jet-III's picked at random for this test.



phantom23 said:


> I don't understand. @1,2A and Vf 3,9V it should be 1,2A for 100% and 1,54A for 78% efficiency. Usually Vf of XR-E is 3,7V at 1,2A and IBS pulls at least 1,7A from freshly charged Li-Ion (4,1-4,2V). To give 4,44W it pulls 7,14W!
> Efficient driver you can find in Dereelight or RaidFire. 1,2A to emitter and only about 1,35A from battery.



Have another look at the forward voltage curve for the XR-E. It is 3.7V at 1A, and if you continue it up to 1.2A it would be around 3.9V. Again, to return to my own test data I saw an average of 1.48A at 100%, on 4.14V. This is 6.13W. If we assume 1.2A (your number) at 3.9V (inferred from the Vf graph in the datasheet) to the LED, that is still 76.3% efficiency. 

When comparing driver efficiencies on different lights, can we have apples to apples please? Have a look at the discharge curve for the CL1H 2SD on light-reviews.com. Now look at the Jet-II I.B.S. review on the same site. Notice anything? The CL1H is not producing anywhere near a flat light output curve throughout discharge, so calculating the efficiency you'd have to integrate that entire curve to get useful numbers.

You also mention the Raidfire Spear, which has an output curve suggestive of a boost only circuit, with no regulation over about 3.9V. Also, having the luxury of effectively being single stage, it can have a regulator optimised for its specific output current. I suspect that if you were to calculate out the efficiency of its low brightness mode, you would find that a sacrifice has been made to efficiency in that mode in order to maximise efficiency at max.

For kicks I measured the Raidfire Spear and CL1H with the same battery at 4.11V. 1.47A to the Spear on high, and 1.40A to the CL1H using a 3SD at max. I'll do run time testing on both of those lights tonight, using the same battery, to get a better comparison of actual efficiency.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## selfbuilt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Citivolus said:


> For kicks I measured the Raidfire Spear and CL1H with the same battery at 4.11V. 1.47A to the Spear on high, and 1.40A to the CL1H using a 3SD at max. I'll do run time testing on both of those lights tonight, using the same battery, to get a better comparison of actual efficiency.


Excellent detailed description of the issue Eric, thanks for posting it. :thumbsup: I look forward to seeing your runtime data.

FYI, I've been testing all four of my AW 18650s in my Jet-III, and have noticed considerable runtime variability. On Max, runtimes have ranged from 1:22 (originally reported here) to 1:37. In fact, on re-testing the same battery that originally gave me 1:22, I now get 1:29!

I have updated the Jet-III runtime graph in the main post with an "average" 18650 cell that gave 1:31 on Max - and used the same battery for the lower mode tests. 

I don't have a record of which batteries were run in my Spear and DBS tests, but runtimes were 1:29 to 1:37, depending on the light and pill. Doesn't sound too different to me. So how does the output/runtime efficiency compare?

As Citivolus clearly pointed out, it's not appropriate to compare circuits with vastly different demands placed on them. My DBS DI pill is the closest comparable, since it too is continuously variable, fully regulated, and runs only on 18650. However my DI is an R2, which you would expect to be a bit brighter.

Runtimes are an identical 1:31 on each. Output readings were taken at 5 mins into the run to allow both lights to settle into their regulated output levels, and tested by both my lightbox and ceiling bounce:

According to my lightbox, *the Jet-III (Q5) was 4% brighter than the DBS-DI (R2)* 
According to a ceiling bounce, *the Jet-III (Q5) was 11% dimmer than the DBS-DI (R2)*
I tend to think the ceiling bounce test is more accurate, because I know my lightbox tends to under-estimate the output of really strong throwers like the DBS. 

_It seems to me that *at best* the DBS-DI (R2) is no more than 10% brighter than the Jet-III (Q5), with equivalent runtime. _ That falls well within expected output bin differences.

So, my conclusion is that the runtime efficiency of my Jet-III is close enough to the DBS-DI than I can't detect a difference within the variation limits imposed by battery capacity/charging and Cree output bin. 
:wave:


----------



## I came to the light... (May 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks for the great info! Just what I wanted. This JETBeam really does seem like a winner :thumbsup: The DI isn't a particularly efficient pill, but still, it sounds to me like JETBeam has made the first jump in catching up with their efficiency. If they continue like this for another few generations, they could rival Fenix


----------



## Citivolus (May 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Excellent detailed description of the issue Eric, thanks for posting it. :thumbsup: I look forward to seeing your runtime data.



I'm just finalising my testing circuitry so that I can automate the process and have calibrated data. Hopefully I'll get this done this weekend so that I can do a few runs with each light (CL1H DI & 3SD, Raidfire Spear, Jet-III Pro). I'm building a poor man's integrating sphere (cylinder) out of some PVC, depron, and plastic, so we'll see how that goes! My local source of Roscolux only sells it by the roll and at jacked up importer prices, so diffusion is a challenge. I may not see usable results for a few days.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## coors (May 20, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

As of late, I'm looking forward to seeing the Jet II IBS compared to the new Nitecore Extreme IBS. I'm wondering if the heatsink looking part of the Extreme does actually help to keep the LED running cooler for prolonged usage on the higher output levels. Am also wondering what the beam profile will be like, as compared with the Jet II. 

coors


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Another excellent review.

I would really love to see a comparison of the latest D-mini using both the CR123/RCR123 and 186500 formats with the two Jetbeam products.

I am trying to hold out for the new D-mini, but the little Jet 2 IBS is very interesting. It would be a done deal if it had the 18650 capability of the D-mini.

Listening Jetbeam?

Thanks again Selfbuilt.


----------



## __philippe (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



OCDGearhead said:


> Another excellent review.
> 
> I would really love to see a comparison of the latest D-mini using both the CR123/RCR123 and 186500 formats with the two Jetbeam products.
> 
> ...


 

Your wish is Jetbeam's command...here is their answer: *Jet-III PRO IBS*...

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

The whole point is that the Jetbeam does not have the power source flexibility of the Mini. I'll wait and see what the new Mini has to offer.

Regardless, all the Jetbeam lights are interesting. So much so, I can't decide which one to buy.:sigh:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



coors said:


> As of late, I'm looking forward to seeing the Jet II IBS compared to the new Nitecore Extreme IBS. I'm wondering if the heatsink looking part of the Extreme does actually help to keep the LED running cooler for prolonged usage on the higher output levels. Am also wondering what the beam profile will be like, as compared with the Jet II.


I'll let you know when I receive it.  But I suspect the Extreme will be similar to the current NDI, which is pretty similar to the Jet-I MK IBS.



OCDGearhead said:


> Regardless, all the Jetbeam lights are interesting. So much so, I can't decide which one to buy.:sigh:


You might want to decide quickly ... since JetBeam is going to be replacing the current Jet-II IBS with a new Jet-II PRO (see their Dealer's thread). Although it now comes with a reversable clip (an excellent idea), I notice the newhead bezel diameter is a bit smaller than the current Jet-II. According to JB's latest post in their thread, the re-designed smaller reflector should have similar throw (but I wouldn't be surprised if it were reduced somewhat on the new model). Time will tell ...

And I agree about the versatility of multi-power setups - that's why I personally lean more toward the Jet-II than the Jet-III (although the Jet-III already comes with a clip and anodized threads). An optional 18650 tube for the Jet-II (a la D-mini) would indeed have been ideal to my way of thinking.

Note also that the Jet-II/III have much brighter spill than the D-mini - the D-mini is a more dedicated thrower, but the JetBeam lights simply out-power it at max settings.


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks for the info Selfbuilt.

I agree completley. I will stop by the thread. I would love to see the new Jetbeam in a natural finish with lines & runtime more akin to the 
D-Mini and the beam characteristics of the Jet2.

I'd order two.

Again, nice work SB.


----------



## coors (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> I'll let you know when I receive it.  But I suspect the Extreme will be similar to the current NDI, which is pretty similar to the Jet-I MK IBS.


 
That'll be great! Ok...I'd quite convinced myself that the much increased diameter of the head/reflector would put this light in the same thrower category as the Jet II/Jet III.

coors


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



coors said:


> That'll be great! Ok...I'd quite convinced myself that the much increased diameter of the head/reflector would put this light in the same thrower category as the Jet II/Jet III.


Well, based on the limited pics I've seen, it looks like the Extreme's reflector geometry is pretty comparable to NDI. The Jet-II/III has a much larger reflector with a different slope. But we'll see when it arrives - I'll include the NDI and Jet-II in the beamshot comparisons. The Extreme is en route ...


----------



## Tubor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Does the Jet III IBS have any focusing ability similar to the Jet II IBS?


----------



## Citivolus (May 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Tubor said:


> Does the Jet III IBS have any focusing ability similar to the Jet II IBS?



The head of the Jet-III Pro is one unit, and not designed to be adjustable as such.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## gilly (May 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Agreed, unfortunately I don't have either of those lights. I will be adding the Jet-III to my thrower review within the next few days (it has the Fenix T1 and Regal WT-1, among many others).


 

Selfbuilt - I'm 'chomping at the bit' to see that Jet III added to your thrower review!! Don't want to be pushy, but....

Thanks!

Always enjoy your reviews - excellent work, sir.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 23, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Has anyone else ordered the Jet II pro?
I just ordered the (SMO) version. I hope it turns out great


----------



## selfbuilt (May 23, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



gilly said:


> Selfbuilt - I'm 'chomping at the bit' to see that Jet III added to your thrower review!! Don't want to be pushy, but....


Thanks for the reminder ... little busy with the NiteCore Extreme review right now, since I'll be out of town most of next week and want to get that up first. But I'll get back to the Jet-III update to my thrower round-up after that.
:wave:


----------



## gilly (May 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for the reminder ... little busy with the NiteCore Extreme review right now, since I'll be out of town most of next week and want to get that up first. But I'll get back to the Jet-III update to my thrower round-up after that.
> :wave:


 
No worries - it shall be well worth the wait!! Thanks for the great job you always do!


----------



## rtrwv (May 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

:twothumbs
Just got my Jet II IBS from Bug out gear and I am happy to say I love it! Just ask my wife she complained that 4am is late enough! Thank you for the reviews as they helped me make up my mind!


----------



## hivoltage (May 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I am ordering one right now....but they have 2 of them listed. One is on sale and 1 is 75 bucks. What is the difference?


----------



## Steve L (May 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



hivoltage said:


> I am ordering one right now....but they have 2 of them listed. One is on sale and 1 is 75 bucks. What is the difference?


When you go to BOG site click on the specials tab, then click on CPF members specials. There you will find the Jet II IBS and the newer Jet Pro II. The main differences are the ProII has a clip and a smaller bezel(reflector?). Personally I like the Jet II IBS better. Take a look at this thread; http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=178868 
Remember to put your CPF name in the comments box at checkout.


----------



## hivoltage (May 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks...I ordered the Pro, I like a pocket clip!!!!


----------



## dhouseng (May 26, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

WOw! i got 40 minutes run time on 100% brightness with the trustfire protected rcr123 (white ones)!

27 minutes with AW rcr123


----------



## coors (May 26, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



dhouseng said:


> WOw! i got 40 minutes run time on 100% brightness with the trustfire protected rcr123 (white ones)!
> 
> 27 minutes with AW rcr123


 
Wow!..those are amazing runtimes, for 100%. I have 6x Ultrafire cells that all give right about 12 minute 30 second, 100% output runtimes (12min 46sec...longest). The 2x new Battery Station cells are both giving 2 minute 30 second 100% runtimes. All of my 100% output testing is underwater...so heat is not the issue. I'll try to get some AW cells and Trustfires to test further.

coors


----------



## JKL (May 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks Selfbuilt, fantastic review as usual .:wave:

I'm very happy of my JetBeam, I.M.H.O. the Jet III Pro IBS is a nice and powerfull flashlight.





JKL


----------



## ps000000 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I like this review

I will prefer JetIII because longer runtime


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (May 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

fantastic reviews , and very much appreciated,


----------



## BeamJunkie (May 31, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



dhouseng said:


> WOw! i got 40 minutes run time on 100% brightness with the trustfire protected rcr123 (white ones)!
> 
> 27 minutes with AW rcr123




Wow that is incredible. I have a brand new AW RCR123 and it only lasts about 12 min 30 secs on 100% and 29min 30 secs on the default high, similar to Coors' experience. No where close to Selfbuilts review experiences. I too have some other RCR123's like from Battery Station and they're only giving me about 2min 30 secs on 100%. No where near the advertised runtimes from Jetbeam. However, I don't think and hope that Jetbeam is to blame. It seems like the RCR123's protection circuitry is shutting the battery down way too soon. Right after the AW123 test on 100% I immediately tested the voltage on the battery to be 3.6V (it was 4.1V fresh off the charger). Shouldn't a protection ciruit allow the voltage to drop a little further than that, like 3.2V. I may have to get some of those white label Trustfires. 

Other than the unusual battery activity, I really like this Jet-II!!


----------



## Jesseri (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Nice review from selfbuilt as usual. 

Selfbuilt, where I can send the bills of my newly acquired flashlights?. I'm partially blaming you about my flashoholism . Stop doing these reviews right now or atleast make only from old minimags .

I got my JET II IBS today and wow I have to say this thing throws!. I have been EDCing MK IBS for about two months now and I thought it was as bright as such a small light can be, but i was wrong. 

These two are my favourite lights for sure.

Now i'm also thinking about ordering JET-III.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Jesseri said:


> NStop doing these reviews right now or at least make only from old minimags .


Ok, if you think it will help ... here's a comparison of the Jet-II on primary compared to an old MiniMag on duracell alkalines: 






Don't know about you, but I think I'll stick with my Jet-II. :nana:

It is fast becoming one of my favourite pocket lights!


----------



## Backpacker (Jun 4, 2008)

BeamJunkie said:


> ...I have a brand new AW RCR123 and it only lasts about 12 min 30 secs on 100% ...I too have some other RCR123's like from Battery Station and they're only giving me about 2min 30 secs on 100%....I may have to get some of those white label Trustfires.


 
:wow: Interesting results. Please keep us updated.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



BeamJunkie said:


> Wow that is incredible. I have a brand new AW RCR123 and it only lasts about 12 min 30 secs on 100% ... I too have some other RCR123's like from Battery Station and they're only giving me about 2min 30 secs on 100%. ... Right after the AW123 test on 100% I immediately tested the voltage on the battery to be 3.6V (it was 4.1V fresh off the charger). Shouldn't a protection ciruit allow the voltage to drop a little further than that, like 3.2V.


I hope its an issue with your batteries. As you see from the graph below, all four of my black-label AW protected RCRs are consistently ~20-21mins on 100%. Even the Ultrafire brand protected (gray-label) did well at 20mins.






As for the termination voltage, I'm not sure off-hand what an AW reverts to when it is back at rest (all Li-ions increase resting voltage once the load is removed), but I'll double-check mine for you after my next RCR runtime test.


----------



## BeamJunkie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I'll definitely keep you updated with some new runtimes. I ordered some of those white label Trustfires from DX, which as you all know take some time to get. As soon as I get them I'll test them out. However, I figured AW was the best battery out there, so my initial results with a brand new one are a little confusing and disappointing.

On another observation with this JET II, I continued to run the light after the 12 min 30 sec run on the same AW(after it shut down on 100%, I re-engaged the light on), but at 50% and it ran for more than 1 hour before I gave up out of confusion and went to bed. I genuinely think the AW circuitry prematurely shut down way too early on the higher load of 100%.


----------



## boudeou (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

beamjunkie :
i ordered and received white label trustfire from dx , and the total lenght is 35.5mm so i can't use them in lot of flashlights.

it work in my jetbeam jet 2 but i think it go to cram the springs.

sorry for my bad english , i'm french.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



BeamJunkie said:


> It seems like the RCR123's protection circuitry is shutting the battery down way too soon. Right after the AW123 test on 100% I immediately tested the voltage on the battery to be 3.6V (it was 4.1V fresh off the charger). Shouldn't a protection ciruit allow the voltage to drop a little further than that, like 3.2V.


Just tested my AW RCR123 after a run, and resting voltage was 2.95V (4.2V to start). It certainly sounds like yours was terminating early, although I don't know why that would be. :thinking:


----------



## BeamJunkie (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks Selfbuilt for the resting voltage of the AW RCR123. I'm going to run the test again and see if I get consistent results. I just got my shipping info from DX today, so hopefully I'll have some White label Trustfires to compare too. I bought my AW at Fenix-store so if it consistently shuts down early, I'll exchange it for one a little less defective.


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

20 minutes runtime means that you are discharging the cells with 3C current and that is too much for them. I think it would be safer to use only default high with RCR123 batteries.


----------



## coors (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



BeamJunkie said:


> I just got my shipping info from DX today, so hopefully I'll have some White label Trustfires to compare too.


 
I'm also eagerly looking forward to reading your findings with the Trustfires. My mother and father just came from afar for a visit this week and I demonstrated this lights output to dad, outside at night. My dad has about 50 flashlights already, but I ended up giving him my Jetbeam II IBS, WF-138 charger, 3x rcr123s and a 6x cr123 battery case. I'm planning to get myself another one of these lights again, as soon as possible.

coors


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



jirik_cz said:


> 20 minutes runtime means that you are discharging the cells with 3C current and that is too much for them. I think it would be safer to use only default high with RCR123 batteries.


I agree - I've done the runtimes with each of my batts just to see what I get, but I do NOT recommend running them this way in everyday use.

Note too that all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan. I doubt its very good for the emitter to be running on 100% for any length of time on the IBS series lights.

Be safe :candle:


----------



## JJV (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> I agree - I've done the runtimes with each of my batts just to see what I get, but I do NOT recommend running them this way in everyday use.
> 
> Note too that all my runtimes are done under a cooling fan. I doubt its very good for the emitter to be running on 100% for any length of time on the IBS series lights.
> 
> Be safe :candle:


 
Selfbuilt, thanks for the review. Just got my Jet II today. 

Question for you: when setting the brightness, I know you shut the light off at the brightness you want for your initial on. How do you select it for modes B and C (as you described it, 33% for a, 66% for B, and 100% for C)?

I think I am doing something wrong as I keep going back tot he factory reset or the strobe mode and I can't figure out where I am blowing it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



JJV said:


> Selfbuilt, thanks for the review. Just got my Jet II today.
> 
> Question for you: when setting the brightness, I know you shut the light off at the brightness you want for your initial on. How do you select it for modes B and C (as you described it, 33% for a, 66% for B, and 100% for C)?
> 
> ...


It sounds like you´re doing the same thing that I did with my new light. It seems that the timing of the 3 half clicks is critical to being able to get into the hidden area. Remember that turning on the light (full click) will put you in "A", no matter what is programmed in "A" (I`d inadvertently programmed in strobe during one of my programming tries).




3 half clicks in rapid sucession (under one second) should put you in the hidden zone- wait a few seconds to see if the light begins to go through the low to high run (btw, this is on a loop so if you miss marking what level you want, just wait, it comes around again), if so, you are in, if not, turn off and try again. Once in remember to turn off the light (full click)as soon as the level you want has been reached. Check by turning on: if it`s what you want, great, just one (half- not on-off) click to get into "B" and repeat (if "B" turns out o.k., remember 2 slow half clicks to get into "C" from start). Just remember that if you don´t get it right in "B" or "C" turning on the light will always start you off in "A" which means that you must half click (once) to move to the next mode. Hope this helps.:wave:


----------



## JJV (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



mr.snakeman said:


> It sounds like you´re doing the same thing that I did with my new light. It seems that the timing of the 3 clicks is critical to being able to get into the hidden area. Remember that turning on the light will put you in "A", no matter what is programmed in "A" (I`d inadvertently programmed in strobe during one of my programming tries).
> 
> 
> 
> 3 clicks in rapid sucession (under one second) should put you in the hidden zone- wait a few seconds to see if the light begins to go through the low to high run (btw, this is on a loop so if you miss marking what level you want, just wait, it comes around again), if so, you are in, if not, turn off and try again. Once in remember to turn off the light as soon as the level you want has been reached. Check by turning on: if it`s what you want, great, just one click to get into "B" and repeat (if "B" turns out o.k., remember 2 slow clicks to get into "C" from start). Just remember that if you don´t get it right in "B" or "C" turning on the light will always start you off in "A" which means that you must click (once) to move to the next mode. Hope this helps.:wave:


 
Thanks! Setting A is the easy part. Once I get to the other modes, how do I "lock in" the settings there? Say I choose around 33% for A. I turn it off, wait, turn it back on, and I am good. (All this is true.) Now I want to set B to somewhere higher than 50%. I turn the light on, press softly once to get to B, then...what? Press 3 times to get to the brightness mode? OK, let's say I do that...get to my desired brightness setting...then how do I keep that setting? Press once again to get to the next mode? That's where I am having a tough time. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



JJV said:


> Thanks! Setting A is the easy part. Once I get to the other modes, how do I "lock in" the settings there? Say I choose around 33% for A. I turn it off, wait, turn it back on, and I am good. (All this is true.) Now I want to set B to somewhere higher than 50%. I turn the light on, press softly once to get to B, then...what? Press 3 times to get to the brightness mode? OK, let's say I do that...get to my desired brightness setting...then how do I keep that setting? Press once again to get to the next mode? That's where I am having a tough time.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Full click as soon as you reach the level you want. Turn on, half click 2 times (not too fast) and you are in "C" mode, repeat and enjoy.


----------



## Nake (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

To keep the setting you want, click it off or soft press the button in for about 4 sec.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



JJV said:


> Now I want to set B to somewhere higher than 50%. I turn the light on, press softly once to get to B, then...what? Press 3 times to get to the brightness mode? OK, let's say I do that...get to my desired brightness setting...then how do I keep that setting? Press once again to get to the next mode? That's where I am having a tough time.


Not quite - yes, turn on the light and soft-press to move over to "B" and then press 3 times quickly to get it to start ramping. To select the output you want assigned to B, you need to turn off the light. You also need to leave it off for a few seconds before turning it back on - once you do turn it back on, you will be in A. Soft-press over to B and you should see what you just set.

I suspect the problem is you aren't waiting long enough for the light to "memorize" the new setting when you turn it off. If you turn it back on within a few seconds of setting "B", the circuit interprets it as just another soft-press (which would get you into strobe modes). If this happens, just start over - the secret is to give it a few seconds off once you've set the desired mode.

EDIT: wow, two other fast responses while I'm writing my long-winded post!


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Not quite - yes, turn on the light and soft-press to move over to "B" and then press 3 times quickly to get it to start ramping. To select the output you want assigned to B, you need to turn off the light. You also need to leave it off for a few seconds before turning it back on - once you do turn it back on, you will be in A. Soft-press over to B and you should see what you just set.
> 
> I suspect the problem is you aren't waiting long enough for the light to "memorize" the new setting when you turn it off. If you turn it back on within a few seconds of setting "B", the circuit interprets it as just another soft-press (which would get you into strobe modes). If this happens, just start over - the secret is to give it a few seconds off once you've set the desired mode.
> 
> EDIT: wow, two other fast responses while I'm writing my long-winded post!


Thanks selfbuilt, forgot to emphasize the waiting time necessary after turning off the light (newbie error).


----------



## JJV (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

FINALLY I got it to work!! Thanks to everyone for their input!!


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Glad to be of help (I hope).


----------



## coors (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



jirik_cz said:


> 20 minutes runtime means that you are discharging the cells with 3C current and that is too much for them. I think it would be safer to use only default high with RCR123 batteries.


 
I had read at one time while researching about RCR123 batteries that RCR123s should not exceed 2C current draw and that even at 2C there would be a rapid loss of capacity. One of the cells that I was using in the Jetbeam Jet II IBS is failing very rapidly. In another light I've been doing some runtime tests and the one particular cell that I stupidly(!!!) used in the Jet II IBS with the head removed (as a candle) on 100% output for 12.5 minutes, is now only giving about 1/3 the runtimes of the other cells... whereas before it was the equal of the other cells. Also, when I picked the flashlight up, after 12.5 mins @ 100% without the head, it was so hot that it could not be picked up at all. It was so hot that I was very afraid of the battery blowing up, so I got the battery out and cooled it right away and it never blew...but it's no longer any good either. The heatsinking properties of the head of the Jet II IBS definitely helps, keeping the light running much cooler. If I were to run a Jet II IBS as a candle again, it would be at well below the 50% output. Also, even before the 100% candle episode, I noticed that all 6x of these new cells were only charging to 4.11v...whereas before doing 100% runtime testing in the Jet II IBS these cells were all charging to 4.19v.
Anyway, I do not even know what 2C or 3C even means. The only 2x things that I know how to do with my multimeter is to read current at the tailcap and cell voltage. So, can someone explain what 2C, 3C, etc. means, please?


coors


----------



## Steve L (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Hi coors,
2C means 2 times the capacity of the cell(mah), 3c is 3 times the capacity.
Ex: An AW RCR123s capacity is 750mah, 2c would be 1.5 amps(1500ma) max draw from the battery.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



coors said:


> In another light I've been doing some runtime tests and the one particular cell that I stupidly(!!!) used in the Jet II IBS with the head removed (as a candle) on 100% output for 12.5 minutes, is now only giving about 1/3 the runtimes of the other cells... whereas before it was the equal of the other cells. Also, when I picked the flashlight up, after 12.5 mins @ 100% without the head, it was so hot that it could not be picked up at all. It was so hot that I was very afraid of the battery blowing up, so I got the battery out and cooled it right away and it never blew...but it's no longer any good either. The heatsinking properties of the head of the Jet II IBS definitely helps, keeping the light running much cooler.


Good point about the heat in candle-mode - I can see how the head might be providing a significant heatsink for this light. Personally, I have my concerns about heat build up in these IBS lights given how hard they are driven (i.e. ~3C), and don't recommend you run them at max unattended without some sort sort of passive/active cooling.

As for battery capacity over time, I know my runtime testing has been pretty hard on some cells. As my analysis in post #2 shows, my older blue-label AWs have lost about half their charge capacity. For Li-ion longevity, you are best running at lower discharge rates (<2C) and topping up frequently (i.e. don't wait until the protection circuit kicks in).


----------



## coors (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Steve L said:


> Hi coors,
> 2C means 2 times the capacity of the cell(mah), 3c is 3 times the capacity.
> Ex: An AW RCR123s capacity is 750mah, 2c would be 1.5 amps(1500ma) max draw from the battery.


 
Thanks very much for the explanation, Steve!


----------



## coors (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanks for sharing your thoughts about running these lights on high, Selfbuilt. 

coors


----------



## 1dash1 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Selfbuilt:

Great pictures! I've tried my hand at posting a few pictures and you make it seem so easy.

Tremendous run-time graphs! I deal with professionally produced reports in my engineering field and these are wonderful.

Excellent reporting! Thorough and insightful coverage.

It makes me think about my own collection's pluses and minuses. It gives me a greater appreciation of what's out there. It makes me a wiser consumer. Thanks!


----------



## BeamJunkie (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Okay, finally got my white label Trustfire's in the mail. First thing I noticed was that the white labels are significantly longer, however, I managed to fit them in the Jet II. After reading a previous post that the white labels were delivering 40 minutes of runtime on max, I was optimistic. I was hoping that I just had a bad (brand new;only 12:30 mins on max) AW RCR123. Well the disappointment continues. Here's a list of my results on max:

No Name Blue Label RCR123 #1 2:30 mins
No Name Blue Label RCR123 #2 2:30 mins
Battery Station RCR123 2:15 mins
Brand New AW RCR123 12:30 mins
Brand New Trustfire 880mah RCR123 #1 11:45 mins
Brand New Trustfire 880mah RCR123 #2 14:50 mins

In every case the light just shut off, and in the case of the two new Trustfire's, the voltage immediately after was 0.00 (pcb kicking in).

These results are no where near other reviewed results and definitely not even close to Jetbeams advertised results. I think my Jetbeam II has some issues.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



BeamJunkie said:


> After reading a previous post that the white labels were delivering 40 minutes of runtime on max, I was optimistic. I was hoping that I just had a bad (brand new;only 12:30 mins on max) AW RCR123. Well the disappointment continues. ... I think my Jetbeam II has some issues.


That seems a likely explanation at this point, given the number of RCR batteries you have tried. Out of curiosity, what are your runtimes on primary CR123A?

Oh, and thanks for the positive comments 1dash1.


----------



## BeamJunkie (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

The runtimes on the only primary I tested seemed somewhat normal. However, since I do not have any way to measure light output, it is difficult to determine when 50% was achieved. The primary kept going and going until it was extremely dim and I stopped the test. Voltage at that point was down to 1.5 volts. The rechargeable's are the only ones that shut down completely from max brightness to nothing. I tried to send an email to [email protected] today to discuss my findings and the e-mail got kicked back as undeliverable. Also, there is no contact e-mail address on their website.


----------



## Citivolus (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

There is currently some flooding in the GuangDong province in China, with over 10,000 factories currently closed according to some sources (see http://new.asianews.it/index.php?l=en&art=12522 )

I'm not certain if JETBeam is directly affected or not, but I'd give them a few days leeway in this situation. It is highly unlikely that their employees can even get in to the office under these conditions, and personal issues may understandably be taking priority.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## BeamJunkie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I sent Jetbeam a second notice about my Jet II having short runtimes and I got a response. Here's what they said:

Dear Haley,

Thanks for your email!
The largest current of JET-II IBS is 1.6A.
It will easily lead to circuit protection if the performance of some battery is not good enough. We suggest you to use battery with better performance or reduce the brightness.
If any other question or suggestion, please feel free to contact us. Thanks!

Have a nice day!

JETBeam Group
R.Z.


Holy Cow......1.6A, from a RCR123! No wonder I was only getting 12 minutes on max. It was amazingly bright. I did another test on 50% and got 58 min and 39 seconds, which is on par with Selfbuilts review. So now I'm wondering if my unit is maxing out at a higher amperage, thus the short runtime on max. Either way, it looks like I'm stuck with it because Jetbeam doesn't see their product as faulty when it doesn't live up to advertised claims. 

I've backed off my highest setting to about 75% and it gets about 30 minutes runtime and seems to be about the same brightness as max to the eye.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



BeamJunkie said:


> Holy Cow......1.6A, from a RCR123! No wonder I was only getting 12 minutes on max. It was amazingly bright. I did another test on 50% and got 58 min and 39 seconds, which is on par with Selfbuilts review. So now I'm wondering if my unit is maxing out at a higher amperage, thus the short runtime on max. ... I've backed off my highest setting to about 75% and it gets about 30 minutes runtime and seems to be about the same brightness as max to the eye.


Yeah, I'm coming to believe the max output of the IBS circuit on RCR is not a good way to run the light.

Putting aside the obvious heat issues, a ~20min runtime on 100% in my testing means ~3C discharge rate! oo: Not a good idea for Li-ions, IMO. Frankly, I think the default Hi setting (which is around 75%) is a good practical max limit to run these lights at (~30min runtime, or ~2C).

It sounds like your runtimes are on par with mine at these reduced settings, which is a better place to be. I'm going to save 100% for short bursts on my Jet-III. 

Oh, and I'm happy to report JetBeam is sending me a Jet-II PRO! So now I'll be able to directly compare the beam pattern and build differences between the lights. It will take at least a week for the light to get here, and then a few days to get the comparisons up. Stay tuned ...


----------



## coors (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Wow to 1.6 amps for the Jet II IBS, on high! Makes me wonder what the Dereelight DBS would do at that current level, instead of the 1.0 and 1.2 amps they are pushing the LED at. According to the reviews the Jet II IBS is putting out over 11,000 lux in the center spot @ 1 meter, while the Dereelight DBS is pushing out nearly 30,000 [email protected] 1.2 amps. The incandescent yellow of the R2 @ 1.6 amps would be very nice, for short bursts, I'm betting. Can someone tell me if the yellowish incandescent R2 emitter color is a good thing to have for seeing well in snowy conditions?
I just received my first "thrower" flashlight ever, today (thank you, Eric!) and it's able to light up a bridge which is exactly 634 meters (0.4 miles)down the road from my driveway. The Jet II IBS center beam wouldn't even make it half this distance, but I really like it's wider center spot a lot more for every day use. I'm really wanting to get another Jet II IBS, to replace the one that I gave to my dad, when I can. After reading the information shared on this thread I would probably not run it for such extented periods @ 100% anymore. Thanks to all...for the great info, here!


coors


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

'Coors', Jet pulls 1,6-1,8A from the battery but only 1,2A goes to the emitter.


----------



## coors (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Ahhh...ok, thank you for the correction. That takes some of the mystery out of the equation. I was thinking that the DBS's large reflector was doing a mighty job of getting nearly 3x the lux readings over the "harder driven" emitter of the Jet II IBS.

coors


----------



## rayman (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



phantom23 said:


> 'Coors', Jet pulls 1,6-1,8A from the battery but only 1,2A goes to the emitter.



As you can see in the tests of Citivolus it's only about 1,5A.

rayman


----------



## Citivolus (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



rayman said:


> As you can see in the tests of Citivolus it's only about 1,5A.
> 
> rayman



JETBeam says it can hit 1.6A (see #122), I suspect this would be when nearing the end of regulation. I have not measured it at that voltage myself.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

It should hit 1,6A at the end but it should start from 1,2A and grow up. Jet pulls 1,6 (sometimes 1,8, depends on cell, multimeter) constantly which means it's most efficient at the endand quite inefficient with fresh cell


----------



## Steve L (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



phantom23 said:


> It should hit 1,6A at the end but it should start from 1,2A and grow up. Jet pulls 1,6 (sometimes 1,8, depends on cell, multimeter) constantly which means it's most efficient at the endand quite inefficient with fresh cell


As the voltage of the cell drops the driver needs to draw more current to keep the total power constant(Watts=Voltage x Amps)


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Steve L said:


> As the voltage of the cell drops the driver needs to draw more current to keep the total power constant(Watts=Voltage x Amps)



I know. That's how the driver in Dereelight works. IBS draws constant current so less power when battery is almost empty (and more power when fully charged). Difference between 'less' and 'more' power is lost.


----------



## LGCubana (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I think that I've been holding out long enough, as the supplies of the Jet II IBS seem to be diminishing. 
&
I prefer the adjustable head of the Jet II, vs. the Jet II Pro.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



LGCubana said:


> I think that I've been holding out long enough, as the supplies of the Jet II IBS seem to be diminishing.
> &
> I prefer the adjustable head of the Jet II, vs. the Jet II Pro.


BTW, in case anyone missed it, I did a direct head-to-head comparison of the two in this review:

 JetBeam Jet-II PRO review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, etc.


----------



## abuhannibal (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Like LGCubana, I decided to go for the Jet II and not the Pro b/c I really liked the idea of the adjustable focus. Was, and am, rather concerned about runtimes given the data posted here. But I just was up on the roof checking some work we had done and brought the Jetbeam with me... hafta say, I have never seen something so small with throw like that!!!!!!! So I will back off the max setting to avoid too much current drain... but it's nice to know this thing can shoot photons like there's no tomorrow, and I figure with the new upcoming AW RCR123's it should be a blast!


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I got my JET-II PRO IBS a few days ago.
It looks like JetBeam did update the driver board. The positive contact is a solid metal disc. My JET-II PRO IBS that I got in the same package has a driver with a spring on the positive contact. 






Light output and runtimes of my JET-III PRO are very good: 104 minutes at max. level, 146 minutes at default high and 228 minutes at 50%, measured with one new protected 18650 battery from AW.
I posted a runtime plot and two scope-graphs showing the ramping sequence and the special function selection in the german MesserForum.net

My JET-II Pro has disappointing short runtimes: 12 minutes on max.
With the same protected RCR123 from AW and a spacer the JET-III PRO I get 25 minutes and the light is even brighter than the JET-II.

The new driver in the JET-III seems to be a big improvement or my JET-II is faulty.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Tohuwabohu said:


> I got my JET-II PRO IBS a few days ago.
> It looks like JetBeam did update the driver board. The positive contact is a solid metal disc.


Thanks for the pics Tohuwabohu. 

FYI, this is is new driver board format for all the JetBeam IBS lights. I am currently finalizing my Jet-I PRO EX V2 review, and it has a similar looking board. JetBeam has confirmed for me this will be going into all their lights (including the Jet-II and Jet-IIIs, as shown above).

As for the issue with short runtimes on max with a single RCR, this is discussed in my separate Jet-II PRO review. Since we are talking ~3C discharge rate (at best), it's not surprising there are some issues here.


----------



## MojoLight (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Does anyone know if the old or new IBS have reverse polarity protection?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



MojoLight said:


> Does anyone know if the old or new IBS have reverse polarity protection?


I was going to mention it in my new review  ... but yes, JetBeam confirms the new IBS circuit design has reverse polarity protection.


----------



## MojoLight (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> I was going to mention it in my new review  ... but yes, JetBeam confirms the new IBS circuit design has reverse polarity protection.


 
Ummmm "new IBS circuit design"....does that mean the old IBS with the spring on the positive end doesn't have polarity protection?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



MojoLight said:


> Ummmm "new IBS circuit design"....does that mean the old IBS with the spring on the positive end doesn't have polarity protection?


JetBeam never mentioned anything about having reverse polarity protection on the original IBS lights. The look of the new contact head is similar to other lights that offer the feature, so I inquired and they confirmed that the new version has reverse polarity protection. I don't know whether or not the original spring design did, but I suspect not. I will ask to confirm this point.


----------



## Backpacker (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I'm confused :thinking: 

Will there be an updated Jet-II IBS, that uses the improved "button" style driver board?
I hope so because the III is really to big/heavy for my needs.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Backpacker said:


> Will there be an updated Jet-II IBS, that uses the improved "button" style driver board?


Don't know if the current Jet-II PRO lights will get this upgraded circuit. JetBeam has confirmed that the new Jet-III PRO U and Jet-III PRO ST will have it. The Jet-I PRO (IBS version) and Jet-I PRO EX V2 already have it.


----------



## Croyde (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I have just received my Jet-III Ti today and I have to say that I am very impressed. It is finished really nicely, is built like a tank, tail stands which I was not expecting and is to my eyes brighter than I had anticipated with a very good throw – having just briefly compared it to a L4, M3 running the 380 LF bulb and a Novatac 120P (perhaps I need to top up their cells for a fairer comparison). So overall very impressed with the purchase, even if I got hit for VAT and handling charges when it arrived in the UK.


----------



## The Sun (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*








i thought i would post a tailstand pic (Jet II Pro I.B.S.)


----------



## bgiddins (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Still no review of the Jet-III ST and Ultra, or have I missed it?


----------



## JKL (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Just a few comments:

I confirm that the battery tube is larger on the ST and Ultra, IMHO the Ultra gets about 10% extra throw over the standard Jet-III Pro but with OP reflector not much more, the ST version is a very good 18650/ flashlight for EDC, nice transition between spill and spot, much more compact than the Jet-III Pro but with inferior output.

Good grip and a fantastic IBS circuit.

As usual the choice of the model depends from the final use, at any rate the new models are very nice.

Cheers,

JKL


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



JKL said:


> As usual the choice of the model depends from the final use, at any rate the new models are very nice.


Thanks for pics and discussion JKL. JetBeam has not sent me samples of the new Jet-III Ultra or ST to review, so I haven't seen these lights in person yet.


----------



## JKL (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for pics and discussion JKL. JetBeam has not sent me samples of the new Jet-III Ultra or ST to review, so I haven't seen these lights in person yet.




You are welcome Selfbuilt,

I always read your reviews with great interest.





A dimensional comparison of the JET-III Pro ST and NDI.


----------



## JKL (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

The tailcap is much more solid than the old Jet III model,forward click, updated driver board also for the ULTRA and a metal bezel for the ST.
Reverse polarity protection in all new models .

IMHO in the JET-III Pro Ultra surely a smooth reflector it could improve the throw and for this reason I hope that , as requested to JETBeam, smooth reflectors they can be available in the future as spare accessories.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for pics and discussion JKL. JetBeam has not sent me samples of the new Jet-III Ultra or ST to review, so I haven't seen these lights in person yet.


FYI, JetBeam has confirmed they will be sending me a Jet-III PRO ST to review. But as always, I've got a few other lights also coming in to review, so it will likely be a couple of weeks before that one is up. :wave:


----------



## JKL (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, JetBeam has confirmed they will be sending me a Jet-III PRO ST to review. But as always, I've got a few other lights also coming in to review, so it will likely be a couple of weeks before that one is up. :wave:



:twothumbs Happy to hear this, we wait next reviews with interest.


----------



## Robbie2613 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

Thanx for your review, but I still can't figure out how to use the mode settings of my new Jet-III M. How can I switch between the different modes and how can I install my personal settings and determine the order of my preset-settings??? I have a Novatac 120T that I can operate without problems, but I can't figure out how to operate my Jetbeam, even with the manual... Hope you can help me!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



Robbie2613 said:


> Thanx for your review, but I still can't figure out how to use the mode settings of my new Jet-III M. How can I switch between the different modes and how can I install my personal settings and determine the order of my preset-settings???


Unlike the IBS lights reviewed here, the Jet-III M only has one programmable mode.

On the M, with the head fully tight, you get max. With the head slightly loosened, you get the one programmable mode. To activate the ramp to choose your output level, you need to rapidly press the clicky 3 times within 1sec.

The regular IBS lights have 3 programmable modes, that you set in the same way. On those lights you switch between the 3 set-able modes by soft-pressing the clicky.

Hope that helps - see my Jet-III M review for more info.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I just got a Jetbeam III PRO IBS and am really enjoying it. I've searched around and have not seen it stated directly anywhere, so I'm going to ask the question. It appears that the circuit in the Jet II PRO IBS & Jet III PRO IBS is the same. This means that if I only have CR123 cells available, I should be able to insert a *SINGLE* CR123 and a dummy cell in my Jet III PRO IBS and have it operate properly and expecting run times to be the same as the Jet II PRO IBS. Does anyone see a flaw in this reasoning?

EDIT: I'm debating on getting a Jet II PRO IBS as well... yes because I have an addiction!  I'm just hoping this train of thought will help me delay the inevitable for a month or so! I want a small thrower and it looks like it will fit the bill just fine.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*



bluecrow76 said:


> It appears that the circuit in the Jet II PRO IBS & Jet III PRO IBS is the same. This means that if I only have CR123 cells available, I should be able to insert a *SINGLE* CR123 and a dummy cell in my Jet III PRO IBS and have it operate properly and expecting run times to be the same as the Jet II PRO IBS. Does anyone see a flaw in this reasoning?


That should work fine, but I've never tested it.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-II & *Jet-III PRO* IBS Review - RUNTIMES, COMPARISONS + FOCUS SHOTS!*

I just got home from work and tried the CR123+Dummy and it works (some would say duh!). Here's a little data collected:


```
Measurements in mA.
These current readings were taken with a cheapo Harbor Freight DMM.
Measurements are for comparative purposes between the three cells I used.

       18650   CR123 #1   CR123 #2
50%      630         40        830
low       60         34         70
100%    1500         47       1890
```
18650 was at 4.08V
CR123 #1 was a Golston @2.81V
CR123 #2 was a fresh Titanium @3.00V (from BatteryJunction.com)

Since the Jetbeam doesn't report to you what the setting is, I can't tell you exactly what low was, all I can say is its a little lower than the default.


----------

